# Egypt to spend $3.2 billion for 24 F16 Block 50/52s



## CougarKing (16 Oct 2009)

On a little sidenote, Egypt is still keeping some of its Phantoms flying in front-line service? So there are other current foreign Phantom operators other than Germany and Japan?



> *Egypt to Spend up to $3.2B Adding to F-16C/D Fleet*
> 15-Oct-2009 18:41 EDT
> 
> *The Egyptian government wants to buy 24 F-16C/D Block 50/52 aircraft, associated parts, weapons, and equipment to modernize its air force. The request, made Oct 9/09 through the US Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA) to Congress, could be worth as much as $3.2 billion  to Lockheed Martin and the other contractors involved.*
> ...


----------

